# Filter System For 535gal?



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

What filter system would you run? 2 overflows 8x4x30". I have several 6'-135gal n 5'-125gal tanks I could turn one into a sump. What about a sump n canister filter both? Or say a single ocean clear canister(rated to 1000gals)on each overflow?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> What filter system would you run? 2 overflows 8x4x30". I have several 6'-135gal n 5'-125gal tanks I could turn one into a sump. What about a sump n canister filter both? Or say a single ocean clear canister(rated to 1000gals)on each overflow?


Id probably do a sump. Something like a large aquarium would be good. To save money a stock tank or large above ground plastic pond would be good.

The option i like most is the sump/ cannister combo. Im not familiar with the ocean clear cannister so i cant comment.

I though you were getting a 450g, not 540g?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

A large sump and something like a fx5 or two, depending on wha'ts going inside. Definitely at least two filters so if one crashes you have another, although it seems like you have quite a collection of tanks and filters at the ready...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I already have the tank, its supposed to be a 535gal but have heard its actually 600gal, supposedly tecnor labels them wrong.Idk all that matters is its 8x4x30".I tend to look at ft print before gallons.I usually call it 500gal. Its big anyway you look at it. Any other ideas? I want to be able to stock whatever I want in it n not have to worry.if I put 30rbp or 15 cariba or 3 rhoms I don't wanna worry if I have enough filter to keep it in check. Anyone using canisters for ponds?


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> I already have the tank, its supposed to be a 535gal but have heard its actually 600gal, supposedly tecnor labels them wrong.Idk all that matters is its 8x4x30".I tend to look at ft print before gallons.I usually call it 500gal. Its big anyway you look at it. Any other ideas? I want to be able to stock whatever I want in it n not have to worry.if I put 30rbp or 15 cariba or 3 rhoms I don't wanna worry if I have enough filter to keep it in check. Anyone using canisters for ponds?


You need a sump. If you want to be able to put large messy pygo's in their as well, an easy filter is using plants... I use "swiss cheese plants" and either let the roots hang into the tank, or the filter with a light over them.... very simple, and I have gone numerous months without adverse nitrates and the like (though, i change regularily due to the unmeasurable contaniments)..

see my link in the signature - i think i detail sump and set up.

I have this exact sump now filtering approx 2000 gals.

**Edit: I have a bead filter now, which was an expense that the ordinary hobbyist need not worry about, and it ran just fine when I did not have it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> I already have the tank, its supposed to be a 535gal but have heard its actually 600gal, supposedly tecnor labels them wrong.Idk all that matters is its 8x4x30".I tend to look at ft print before gallons.I usually call it 500gal. Its big anyway you look at it. Any other ideas? I want to be able to stock whatever I want in it n not have to worry.if I put 30rbp or 15 cariba or 3 rhoms I don't wanna worry if I have enough filter to keep it in check. Anyone using canisters for ponds?


I just calculated it to be 598g assuming the water fills the entire dimentions given. If you discount glass thickness and not being to the very top i would still say you would probably have at least 550g


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I already have the tank, its supposed to be a 535gal but have heard its actually 600gal, supposedly tecnor labels them wrong.Idk all that matters is its 8x4x30".I tend to look at ft print before gallons.I usually call it 500gal. Its big anyway you look at it. Any other ideas? I want to be able to stock whatever I want in it n not have to worry.if I put 30rbp or 15 cariba or 3 rhoms I don't wanna worry if I have enough filter to keep it in check. Anyone using canisters for ponds?


I just calculated it to be 598g assuming the water fills the entire dimentions given. If you discount glass thickness and not being to the very top i would still say you would probably have at least 550g
[/quote]

lol

Are you sure?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya why?

(96x30x48)/231= 598.44g


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> ya why?
> 
> (96x30x48)/231= 598.44g


just picking on you.

You have done numerous calcualtion to figure out the exact gallons - so I had to joke about it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Plum said:


> ya why?
> 
> (96x30x48)/231= 598.44g


just picking on you.

You have done numerous calcualtion to figure out the exact gallons - so I had to joke about it.
[/quote]
Size is wrong its 8'x4'x30". Isn't the height measurement always last? Anyhow thanks plum I seen your tank somewhere a while back, definitely look some more! Then time you get sub n wood ect its 500gal lol. Thanks guys.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> ya why?
> 
> (96x30x48)/231= 598.44g


just picking on you.

You have done numerous calcualtion to figure out the exact gallons - so I had to joke about it.
[/quote]
Size is wrong its 8'x4'x30". Isn't the height measurement always last? Anyhow thanks plum I seen your tank somewhere a while back, definitely look some more! Then time you get sub n wood ect its 500gal lol. Thanks guys.
[/quote]

Ya i think height is usually last. I wasnt rally paying attention when i was writing it out so i was just reading the numbers and typing it as i saw


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> ya why?
> 
> (96x30x48)/231= 598.44g


just picking on you.

You have done numerous calcualtion to figure out the exact gallons - so I had to joke about it.
[/quote]
Size is wrong its 8'x4'x30". Isn't the height measurement always last? Anyhow thanks plum I seen your tank somewhere a while back, definitely look some more! Then time you get sub n wood ect its 500gal lol. Thanks guys.
[/quote]

Ya i think height is usually last. I wasnt rally paying attention when i was writing it out so i was just reading the numbers and typing it as i saw
[/quote]
No worries I messing with ya too. Lol. Thanks for figuring it up though!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Plum may I ask what you have going on? Did you ever split your piranha up?or additional big tanks yet?what you working on up in there? Lol. Thanks plum I can only hope mine turns out half as nice as yours


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Plum may I ask what you have going on? Did you ever split your piranha up?or additional big tanks yet?what you working on up in there? Lol. Thanks plum I can only hope mine turns out half as nice as yours


To be frank, not to sure what I have going on... though there are lots of gallons and more coming.

I sold most of my piranha so that I could concentrate on the build redesign. At first, the idea was to build a bunch of show tanks and put an office in the basement, but that has been pushed aside for a sort of breeding/show tank/ business - thing.

I have a 960 (just took a video of me swimming in it last week), 720G, 520G x2, 400G, 240G, and 160G x 5. About 65% of this is up and running, the other 35% needs to be plumbed.

I am builing a real big tank... 6x16x?? - just not sure how high I should go.

So, that is the complicated fun I have going on.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Plum said:


> I am builing a real big tank... 6x16x?? - just not sure how high I should go.


Is this goign to be acylic or are you diy with some wood or cement? Your from ottawa right and not TO? So your starting some importing buisness i guess?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks plum I didn't wanna be nosey but you kind of hinted that you might try breeding piranha,n that's all it too to get me interested.lol thought you might be tryn some of the things I working for too.quite the list of tanks there plum!very impressive! Makes me wanna step up my game. I for sure be looking for more videos n such from you!


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I am builing a real big tank... 6x16x?? - just not sure how high I should go.


Is this goign to be acylic or are you diy with some wood or cement? Your from ottawa right and not TO? So your starting some importing buisness i guess?
[/quote]

Outside of Ottawa. DIY build is out of wood, acrylic and truck bed liner.

The importing business will be a side venutre of my other activities - it is not, nor will it ever be a large profit generator - and this is how I want it to be.

To make a lot of money at importing, I would have to do a lot of work and devote alot of time... that time is focused elsewhere, and in my case, for good reason.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Thanks plum I didn't wanna be nosey but you kind of hinted that you might try breeding piranha,n that's all it too to get me interested.lol thought you might be tryn some of the things I working for too.quite the list of tanks there plum!very impressive! Makes me wanna step up my game. I for sure be looking for more videos n such from you!


Not a big deal, if I did not want to answer I would not have.

Yes, perhaps will try breeding.. it has crossed my mind. I will have lots of water, and have made some of the tanks "closed" ( no window) with that in mind. I also made sure to have large tanks, and the smaller 160G so that I am able to separate when needed. I devoted a extra time to filtration and powerheads, which I think will pay dividends.

I am frankly just facinated with learning about it. I have a bunch of Geryi and Ruby Red's supposed to land in the next 3 weeks, along with a large amount of Cariba - so this will be my starting point.

It's really fun - I have a blast with it, though must get a better HD camecorder.


----------

